# Onkyo and internet radio?



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Well just set up my new TX-NR609 and I was under the impression that I could stream internet content through this thing. From what I'm seeing there is only a select list of someones (not mine) favorite stations.:dontknow: I there a way to stream directly from a URL? I have a specific station I listen to and everything else seems lame. Right now I'm streaming through my Apple TV from iTunes but it would be nice if I could enter the web address and get it direct. It is a station available on iTunes radio, and it ROCKS!:devil:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As long as the 609 has the vTuner, you should be able to have access to an amazing amount of content from all over the World. Also, you should be able to check out your Internet Radio Settings on your PC by finding out the IP Address of your 609. This is really similar to finding your Router's IP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Clint (Feb 7, 2010)

From the 809 manual:



> You can select Internet radio stations by connecting to the
> AV receiver from your computer and selecting stations in
> your web browser.


----------

